# Horse color study



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why do you need all this information? 

Learning breed characteristics and coloration takes decades, and can't be found in just one place or on one list. What you're asking for is pretty much impossible.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

How to Distinguish Horse Color by Name (with Pictures) - wikiHow this is basic information. If your need to know in depth geneics, then Speed is probably right.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll give you the beginner basics. There are two base colors in horses black and red.

Black (EE homozygous black, Ee heterozygous black)









Red (ee homozygous recessive red) aka sorrel, chestnut is a recessive gene. Noted by the red color and legs that get lighter toward the hoof. There is a darker version known a liver chestnut they can get pretty dark. Both these horses are chestnut. There is a range of red coloring with this.

















Then there is bay (EE, Ee)which techinially isn't a base but a modification on a black base. The agouti gene (AA, Aa) is responsible for this is restricts black to the points.









There is another form of agouti you'll see a lot it's known as seal brown (AtAt homozygous, Ata Heterozygous. These horses usually but not always dark coats, can be confused with black, have cinnamon "soft points" : flanks, inner legs, belly, muzzle, eyelids.

















There are multiple dilutions which can act on these bases: cream, dun, pearl, silver, champagne. I'll let you look that up.

Grey is a dominant gene ( meaning to get grey one parent MUST be grey) that "blankets" the existing base so a grey horse can be born any color but will progressively grey over time.
There's a multitude of greying looks. Often you'll see the beginning of grey by the mature baby coat, often they will have grey goggles around the eyes, it will often start around the face and tail.








_Posted via Mobile Device_

There is also a multitude of white patterns but I won't go into that. This website is great for further info on equine genetics.

http://colorgenetics.info/equine


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

redpony said:


> How to Distinguish Horse Color by Name (with Pictures) - wikiHow this is basic information. If your need to know in depth geneics, then Speed is probably right.


NO NO NO NO!!!!!! Erase that website from your mind!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Peppy I can't like your response to that link enough. My brain hurts from looking at it now.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Peppy I can't like your response to that link enough. My brain hurts from looking at it now.


I know!!! As soon as saw it I was like oh no look away, look away!!!!! Especially as soon a I saw ALBINO!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyRadical (Oct 9, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> Why do you need all this information?
> 
> Learning breed characteristics and coloration takes decades, and can't be found in just one place or on one list. What you're asking for is pretty much impossible.


The ranch I've been going to doesn't really teach any of this. So of course it's good to know about the horse and how to care for it then how to control it.

Okay, thanks. I've found a few things that just told me how to identify most basic colors and patterns.


----------



## SimplyRadical (Oct 9, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I'll give you the beginner basics. There are two base colors in horses black and red.
> 
> Black (EE homozygous black, Ee heterozygous black)
> 
> ...



Yussssss, very helpful! Thanks. 
And, haha, don't worry about the link


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Use the link I posted at the bottom of my post it is full of correct equine genetics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

